# Bridgestone Chase Your Dream Trophy - Spalding GC



## LincolnShep (Jul 18, 2017)

I played in Midlands qualifying for the above tournament on Sunday at Spalding Golf Club.  Firstly, Spalding is a real hidden gem.  A beautiful parkland course with gently humped and rolling fairways, the greens were quick and true and big - lots of opportunities to three-putt if you hit the wrong part of the green.

The tournament itself was great.  It was organised by England Golf and it's a rare opportunity for handicap golfers to take part in a 'big' tournament and see how the other half live.  On arrival, we registered and were given our scorecard (specific to the tournament, not the normal Spalding GC card), the tournament hard card and a free Bridgestone cap!  We then had a bacon bap and coffee before heading out to the extensive practice facilities (two ranges, a chipping area and a putting green).

We were announced onto the tee and were given a few notes about pace of play, out of bounds etc.  There were marshals and rules officials out on the course.  Most of the marshals were Spalding members and they all wanted to know if we were enjoying the course (it would be hard not to!).

At the end, we had to sit down in the recorders office, just like the pros, check scores and exchange cards.  It was great (even though I was way off the pace).  I really need to try to get a win on the board in 2017 so I can enter again in 2018 - highly recommend it if you have the chance.

Shep


----------



## rosecott (Jul 18, 2017)

LincolnShep said:



			I played in Midlands qualifying for the above tournament on Sunday at Spalding Golf Club.  Firstly, Spalding is a real hidden gem.  A beautiful parkland course with gently humped and rolling fairways, the greens were quick and true and big - lots of opportunities to three-putt if you hit the wrong part of the green.

The tournament itself was great.  It was organised by England Golf and it's a rare opportunity for handicap golfers to take part in a 'big' tournament and see how the other half live.  On arrival, we registered and were given our scorecard (specific to the tournament, not the normal Spalding GC card), the tournament hard card and a free Bridgestone cap!  We then had a bacon bap and coffee before heading out to the extensive practice facilities (two ranges, a chipping area and a putting green).

We were announced onto the tee and were given a few notes about pace of play, out of bounds etc.  There were marshals and rules officials out on the course.  Most of the marshals were Spalding members and they all wanted to know if we were enjoying the course (it would be hard not to!).

At the end, we had to sit down in the recorders office, just like the pros, check scores and exchange cards.  It was great (even though I was way off the pace).  I really need to try to get a win on the board in 2017 so I can enter again in 2018 - highly recommend it if you have the chance.

Shep
		
Click to expand...

I agree with everything you say about Spalding. Another forummer - RichRaph - also played in it on Sunday but he doesn't want to talk about it.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 1, 2017)

LincolnShep said:



			I played in Midlands qualifying for the above tournament on Sunday at Spalding Golf Club.  Firstly, Spalding is a real hidden gem.  A beautiful parkland course with gently humped and rolling fairways, the greens were quick and true and big - lots of opportunities to three-putt if you hit the wrong part of the green.

The tournament itself was great.  It was organised by England Golf and it's a rare opportunity for handicap golfers to take part in a 'big' tournament and see how the other half live.  On arrival, we registered and were given our scorecard (specific to the tournament, not the normal Spalding GC card), the tournament hard card and a free Bridgestone cap!  We then had a bacon bap and coffee before heading out to the extensive practice facilities (two ranges, a chipping area and a putting green).

We were announced onto the tee and were given a few notes about pace of play, out of bounds etc.  There were marshals and rules officials out on the course.  Most of the marshals were Spalding members and they all wanted to know if we were enjoying the course (it would be hard not to!).

At the end, we had to sit down in the recorders office, just like the pros, check scores and exchange cards.  It was great (even though I was way off the pace).  I really need to try to get a win on the board in 2017 so I can enter again in 2018 - highly recommend it if you have the chance.

Shep
		
Click to expand...

I played in the Northern Qualifier at Preston & had a very similar, extremely, pleasant experience through-out..... helped in no small part, I guess, by the fact that I came 3rd on count-back & am now looking forward to the National Finals at Woodhall Spa in August.
As I'd never played Preston before I fancied a reconnoitering trip & found they had a B/B Open the week before so I entered & was lucky enough to get forumer & Preston member, Gregbwfc, to partner me. As the TT was held there during the midweek before, the course was in sparkling condition & as you say the officials were very accommodating & in no way 'officious'.....  so if you fancy getting involved in a 'Proper Tournament', then don't think twice.
I'm hoping to get a Club Medal or Stableford win this year so I can enter again next year. :fore:


----------

